# Talk to me about Prime and "Two-day Shipping"



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been an Amazon Prime member for almost a year now.  I really have no complaints, but didn't have any luck looking for an explanation or FAQ section on Amazon about the free two day shipping benefit.

I ordered a puzzle this morning, 3rd party seller but fulfilled by Amazon, prime eligible, listed 'in stock', and I bought it with one-click.  The order listing says two-day shipping, but an arrival date of Wednesday, December 30th.  Is that something you would question (by calling CS)?  I don't need it by a specific date, it isn't a gift, but I am disappointed it will take over a week to arrive when the only non-business day in there is this Friday and Sunday.  

Those of you who have been longer term Prime members, is the 2-day shipping from whatever date it eventually ships, not from order date?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't select 'no rush' shipping? That goes a bit slower, but you then get a $1 credit toward digital content. Normally you have to specify that with regular click to buy vs one-click, but if you've made that your default shipping option, that's what it would use with one-click.

It's also possible it's simply a function of the season -- things are hugely busy. 

Best suggestion would be to contact Amazon and see if you can get an explanation of why 2 day is really 7 days. 

FWIW, my experience is that when they say 2 day it comes in 2 days. Sometimes even sooner. When I choose 'no rush' and I get a promise date, it's almost always here by then and sometimes sooner. When something has been late, I've always gotten a credit, if I asked. I am in a large metropolitan area which likely makes a difference in some cases.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i rarely buy from 3rd parties, so i'm wondering if that may be the issue.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I chatted with Anbu from Amazon and ended up cancelling the order. According to him, the "in stock" listing means it is available to be fulfilled by Amazon but not necessarily in their warehouse. The puzzle still needed to be shipped from the 3rd party to an Amazon Fulfillment Center and then the 2-day shipping would start once it left Amazon.

In Stock, Fulfilled by Amazon, and 2 day shipping listed on the order invoice are misleading in my opinion if that is the case. I will be more careful to only make purchases that say Sold by Amazon.

edited to add a link to the cool puzzle I am no longer getting...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Even for third-party stuff I've usually had better results than this. I thought you might have actually clicked the super-saver shipping, but I see December 30 delivery also.

It is a cool puzzle, I may order it for my mother sometime. Added to Wishlist!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Even for third-party stuff I've usually had better results than this. I thought you might have actually clicked the super-saver shipping, but I see December 30 delivery also.
> 
> It is a cool puzzle, I may order it for my mother sometime. Added to Wishlist!


it's tuesday before christmas... the seller probably can't get it out until next monday, so amazon is stuck with that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Their explanation makes sense . . . I guess I haven't paid attention too much about 3rd party sellers -- lately I almost always go 'no rush' anyway so haven't noticed if it _can't_ be here in 2 days.

And, at least it's clear when you order when to expect it -- much more annoying to have it say it'll be there by Friday and then it's not. 

I do wonder -- none of my business of course -- if it's not needed for some specific date, why you cancelled the order?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do wonder -- none of my business of course -- if it's not needed for some specific date, why you cancelled the order?


I don't mind you asking, Ann! While I didn't _need_ the puzzle by a certain date, starting Saturday I will be on vacation at my sister's house for a week and she will be on vacation from work. We hoped to work on it together leading up to our New Year's celebrations. I'm not sure when we will have the opportunity to be together again for more than just a weekend. *shrug* We'll head to a Barnes and Noble or something and find another puzzle we can start working on right away.

Strictly my misunderstanding of what in stock means when an item is fulfilled by, but not sold by Amazon (coupled with an already extra busy shipping season, I'm sure). Amazon CS is still the best.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! .  . . . so, you did sorta need it by a specific date.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you will actually get the order in two days, it will say so underneath the buy with one click box. The box that gives you the actual date also has a box beside it that says you can pay $3.99 for one day shipping. If those boxes aren't there (and they aren't for your puzzle), you're getting free prime shipping but not two day prime shipping.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If you will actually get the order in two days, it will say so underneath the buy with one click box. The box that gives you the actual date also has a box beside it that says you can pay $3.99 for one day shipping. If those boxes aren't there (and they aren't for your puzzle), you're getting free prime shipping but not two day prime shipping.


Thanks, Gertie. I hadn't paid attention to that either...live and learn!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Oooohhhh - sorry you couldn't get it in time, but it is a very cool puzzle. My family loves to do jiz saw puzzles & I think they' ll really like this!


----------

